# Ork Big Mek KFF



## tehjohn (Feb 27, 2010)

Hey guys, here's one of my latest projects. I hadn't painted ork skin before so I wanted to try it out. I love this model so I figured it would be perfect. I also haven't gotten into nicer bases yet, so I thought I'd give that a try too. Let me know what you think. (sorry about the bad lighting, still workin out the kinks with my new camera)


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

This guy is fantastic! Great work on the skin tone! The free hand on the lense/targeter is sweet, and the base is awesome! +rep


----------



## Jayeldog (Aug 23, 2010)

Great looking greenskin, and yes, keep working on that lighting!

Have some rep..


----------



## Unforgiven302 (Oct 20, 2008)

I painted up one of those for my sons army. Great model. Funny to see so many similarities between yours and mine, (yellow and black cables and the color of the kff bits for example.) Yours looks great, nice job on the details.


----------



## Shogun_Nate (Aug 2, 2008)

Great looking mini bud! Love how you did the skin tones. Keep up the good work!

Good luck and good gaming,

Nate


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Itis a great model, and you've done a fine job on it. The reticle on his goggles looks great for something so small and fiddly to do.


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

Very nice paintwork there, not bad for a first greenskin!


----------



## wombat_tree (Nov 30, 2008)

You've done the skin just brilliantly +rep.


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

As above, quality job there mate! If I get mine half as good I'll be happy 

One dose of Repititis coming up!


----------



## kharn-the-betrayer (Jul 16, 2010)

Nice job, I like it.


----------



## tehjohn (Feb 27, 2010)

Apparently I didn't subscribe to my own thread to keep up with it. I was under the impression nobody even noticed lol. I just wanted to say thanks to all of you that left comments. It is very motivational to get such good feedback. Thanks again!


----------

